# Disease Photos Wanted



## LeviathanGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

I am working on building a disease and treatment page to add to my website and I was wondering if anyone had any clear photos they could donate to help with identification. I dont have a camera to use myself right now and I havent had many problems with my own tanks to get pictures of anyway.

If you have photos you would like to submit please send them with the name of the disease to my email and include your name so that I can give you photo credits.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------

